# For Corey



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

For Corey or anyone else that has a MilesCraft TurnKey System.

The jig below is made to drop in the MilesCraft TurnKey template holder or it can be clamp to the work bench and over the project to put in the key hole slot to hang cabinets ,pictures, etc.

I did order one from Ford Craftsman Studios and found it to be a bit tight for the standard key hole bit, I did ask David to think about making it just a bit wider so the bit could drop in the slot a bit easyer...

I had a project on the bench I want to get done with so I came up with the one below that will work with the MIlesCraft system.(his is 1/2" WIDE)

It's a easy one to make with some 1/4" and some 1/16" MDF stock.to get the insert to fit right in the MilesCraft holder, just right and flush..

It can also be use to put in slots from, 1/8" to 1/2" wide and as long as the slots in the template are...(about 6" )
=============
Ford Craftsman Studios

Hanging Slot Template

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/7276-hanging-slot-template.html
===============


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey Bj, sorry I missed this on the new posts... I don't think it came up. Nice job Bj, that's a cool jig! I have thought about making new templates for the Milescraft. That lexan jig is real cool! Thanks for posting it! 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

Thanks and your welcome 

The Milescraft templates are bit trickey because they need to be 5/16" thick not the norm..or to say just a bit under 5/16"..

The lexan jig worked out well , it can now do key-hole slots and holes for the shelfs pins for the cabinets...all in one jig...plus no need to buy a fac. made drill bit setup...when the brass guides most of us have now.


===========





challagan said:


> Hey Bj, sorry I missed this on the new posts... I don't think it came up. Nice job Bj, that's a cool jig! I have thought about making new templates for the Milescraft. That lexan jig is real cool! Thanks for posting it!
> 
> Corey


----------

